# This is it.... our year



## suffolkian

Following the death of my father last year, plus the loss of two close friends we decided twelve months ago for a complete change of lifestyle, and to do something for us, life's too short to work your butt off for others to the year dot and then pop your cloggs. 

Therefore 2011 is the year our dreams become a reality, and sod the state of the economy, politics and other lunatics running the asylum. 

As of yesterday, we have now both finished our jobs (although I'm far far too young to call it retirement yet :lol: - we downsized our house after a marathon sale (don't go there! :roll: ) in October to a new lovely house ready to rent out. We've had the last of our requirements fitted to Erica motorhome, and have her back gleaming as new. We have sold the 4 x 4 and bought a trendy motorised wheelbarrow (sorry, convertible smart  ) and just need to have the 'A frame' fitted.

We're going to tour Europe, for as long as it takes, or as long as we're not decapitating eachother! We've a long list of places we'd love to see - but only one plan... land in Calais! we're so excited even with weeks to go. There are several elements we still need to sort, we also plan to have a couple of short tours in the UK, probably lakes, Devon & Scotland prior to the European departure around mid March to double check everything on Erica and see that we have all the right additions/utensils/tools etc.,

As a gesture from work, colleagues have had the graphics in the picture below fitted to the motorhome! It looks terrific! and we can't be missed.

So if you see us on our travels - either give us a wide berth for your own sanity, or pop over and say hi - we're now looking forward to all that lies ahead and to fulfilling a long held dream. 

Steve & Ian


----------



## Tiggs

Dear Steve and Ian.
Very best wishes for your adventure. I hope it turns out to be everything you want it to be. There are many great places to see and many great people to meet. Safe journey.
Tiggs


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Hi Steve & Ian

Well done for taking the plunge.

We did the same thing two years ago for the same reasons as you.

Hope to see you in our home county of Suffolk (Brantham) or on the road sometime. We start our tour in mid Jan and will inc Morocco this year.

Best wishes

Andrew and Shirley
(and Rogan the cat)


----------



## Codfinger

Good on ya guys, only wish I could do the same.


----------



## teemyob

*Graphics*

Hello,

Sorry to hear of your losses.

Wish the very best for you new adventure. Planning it for later in life. maybe. Family commitments dictate otherwise.

As for your graphics. That is the third one we Have seen with the same wording.

Good luck.

TM


----------



## suffolkian

Codfinger said:


> Good on ya guys, only wish I could do the same.


Thanks guys for the comments, if anybody had told us two years ago we would actually be doing this - we'd have carted them off! But it's amazing what can be achieved once the decision and determination has been made.

We'd love to do Morocco sometime too, but would need to check requirements as Molly our lab is on tour with us - her passport has now been sorted, and she's even got a 'blingy' new collar and tag for Christmas for the Cote d'Azur

We knew the 'Adventure before Dementia' had been seen before, but it was a great gift from works colleagues, and beats a carriage clock hands down. :lol:

Thanks again

Steve & Ian


----------



## teemyob

*Watching*



suffolkian said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good on ya guys, only wish I could do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the comments, if anybody had told us two years ago we would actually be doing this - we'd have carted them off! But it's amazing what can be achieved once the decision and determination has been made.
> 
> We'd love to do Morocco sometime too, but would need to check requirements as Molly our lab is on tour with us - her passport has now been sorted, and she's even got a 'blingy' new collar and tag for Christmas for the Cote d'Azur
> 
> We knew the 'Adventure before Dementia' had been seen before, but it was a great gift from works colleagues, and beats a carriage clock hands down. :lol:
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Steve & Ian
Click to expand...

Well I shall be looking out for you and following any Blogs/Reports


----------



## Grizzly

Good luck and safe travels. Keep a diary or blog and at least you will have something to remind you of happy days when your mind has gone !

G


----------



## bmb1uk

may i wish you safe and happy travels, im sure dad will be watching over you, good luck BAZ.


----------



## barryd

Nice one, will certainly look out for you.

Hopefully we will be doing the same very soon. Both way off retirement age but have had similar experiences.

You only have one shot at life. Go for it while you can I say.


----------



## Jennifer

Great decision, yes you only ever get one crack at life, so make the most of it, live your dream.

Jenny


----------



## Rapide561

*Travels*

Wishing you many safe and happy travels this year.

Look out for my pirate ship on my rear panel!

Russell


----------



## Suenliam

Excited for you both    

Very happy and safe traveling

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie

Great to hear of another couple getting their priorities right! Similar story for us - losing a close friend brings things into sharp focus.

Although we're not fulltiming, we've been early retired over two years now, and have had absolutely no regrets. After a marathon house move and refurb, we've already done one longish trip, and we're doing another (2-3 months) in the spring.

As they say across the water - way to go!

Gerald


----------



## IrishHomer

Best of luck lads. I am a bit in awe of your courage but quite envious.

Safe travelling,

Irishhomer


----------



## moby56

Enjoy and hopefully we will see you on our travels renting house out and starting in Spain from there who knows ferry booked for 18Jan can't wait


----------



## zulurita

Fantastic and well done to you both, ENJOY.


----------



## ardgour

good luck and enjoy the adventure.
If you are passing through Aberdeenshire and need a water fill up or empty send me a PM and I'll put the kettle on

Chris


----------



## suffolkian

Many many thanks for all your good wishes... It just builds the excitement.

Hopefully we'll run into some of you on our travels and yes, we will be attempting a blog

Thanks again

Steve & Ian


----------



## tyreman1

Love the graphics on the back of the van,all the best for your travels.


----------



## rosie66

Saw you at Ypres JUNE 2011? Immediately wrote it down on a post it note and put it on our side door


----------

